# Mayor Booker Slams Obama for Bain Attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mayor Booker Slams Obama for Bain Attack*


 
Newark mayor, surrogate for Obama's re-election effort, calls
ad criticizing Romney's record at Bain 'nauseating'
*Romney Surrogate Counters Bain Attack With Solyndra*
*Boehner Describes House GOP as '218 Frogs in a Wheelbarrow'*
*Boehner Rejects Supposed Rev. Wright Ad*


----------

